# Skiier Hostility, Snow Patrol Does The Right Thing



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Sounds like a douschebag who happens to be a skier, those type of people will use whatever is convenient as an excuse. If your weren't on a snowboard and had long hair, it probably would have been "damn hippy".

I understand protecting his daughter, but no one intentionally tries to take out 9-year olds... or really anyone for that matter.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Not only was he wrong abut she hit you. Not like you grabbed her and took her out


----------



## photobetty (Jan 8, 2012)

That was really thoughtful of you to be concerned about the girl. I can't believe the father reacted like that, but good on the snow patrol for handling it like they did. Sucks for the 9 year-old who probably didn't get to keep skiing because her dad was being a jerk!


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Mean while, on ElitistSkierForum.com, a thread has been started "Damned Ski Patrol Cut My Pass"...

Daddy sounds like such a great role model. Good on you for looking out for the kid and being cautious.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like the skier was already loaded and just waiting to go off...
ticket price, long lines, on the bunny hill with daughter, type A, elitist entitled skier, with out any self control, nor appreciation for just being on the hill. Yes...too bad for the daughter or perhaps she says to dad... see ya later...I'm skiing and that snowboarder I ran into was hot.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

A 9 year old girl? Wrathful, I am starting to worry about you...


----------



## tlake2568 (Dec 22, 2011)

lol, Hot i MAY be, but i hope not to a 9 year old.... Creeeeppyyy


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

tlake2568 said:


> lol, Hot i MAY be, but i hope not to a 9 year old.... Creeeeppyyy


Carry free candy and get it done, son. 

...errr...wait. :dunno:


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Dad was being a dickhead. I feel bad that the little girl had to witness her dad acting that way. She probably felt worse than him or you after the whole thing.


----------



## NYHC (Sep 27, 2009)

sounds like a gaper to me...


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

All of the above (except maybe wrath's comment? :laugh. Plus, it's this metro area.

Last week I was in the Poconos and strapping in off a lift, when I hear this d-bag father (skier) start screaming at his 6-7 yr old kid (also on skis) to slow down, where do you think you're going, etc. The kid was pretty much getting out of the way of the lift run off and on a cat track off to the side. 

Later down the track I end up right behind them. I could hear his douchey "coaching" comments to his kid and all I could think was, "Kid, 18 can't come soon enough for you." So I scale way back in speed to give the kid a wide berth and didn't try to pass them because I was in no rush.

The father noticed me waiting and told the kid to get to the side but it was a kid with a jerk father so I still didn't try to pass. I was half observing them, waiting for this guy to give me a solid reason to say something, honestly.

Where the track banks to the run, he had his kid wait with him and asked if I wanted to go ahead. He was super nice to me, however. After saying, "Yeah; thanks," I gave the kid some compliments in a super nice way and the father took credit for it. I just gave him a look, smiled at the kid, and rode off.

tlake, sounds like you did the right thing and had the foresight to prevent something from happening as much as you could. Impressed that the lifty and patrol handled it the way they did :thumbsup:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

after stating multiple times that you did not want to be next to the 9 year old explaining how you were not the best getting off the lift to have him shove you and flip out like he did i would be trying to kill him too. what a complete ass hole. people's level of stupid astounds me. but thats great the ski patrol took appropriate action. must have felt like you weren't being singled out for once in a while. Whenever i am on the lift with parents and their kids i make sure to ask them which way they are going and if i am going the same way i let them know i am going to get off first and fast. they are always very appreciative that i am thinking ahead and thinking of their kid. like i have said before, at all of my home mountains skiiers are very respectful and treat boarders just like they treat skiiers. never had an elitest skiier encounter yet.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ehhh...apologies for the creep...would be funny...load on the instant karma thing for dear old dad.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

EatRideSleep said:


> All of the above (except maybe wrath's comment? :laugh. Plus, it's this metro area.
> 
> Last week I was in the Poconos and strapping in off a lift, when I hear this d-bag father (skier) start screaming at his 6-7 yr old kid (also on skis) to slow down, where do you think you're going, etc. The kid was pretty much getting out of the way of the lift run off and on a cat track off to the side.
> 
> ...


That pisses me off, I saw some dad doing that to his daughter, was just bitching her out for no reason getting on the lift. If you don't have the patience to teach your kids, don't, hand them off to Ski-School.



> Carry free candy and get it done, son.
> 
> ...errr...wait.


----------



## tlake2568 (Dec 22, 2011)

Im not gong to lie, on my way down, i saw him and I wanted to spray him so badly... But I didnt. He got what was coming to him, just another Elitist Skiier Who thinks he is better than everyone else. 

Has anybody else had a physical altercation on a mt like this?


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

tlake2568 said:


> Has anybody else had a physical altercation on a mt like this?


I once shot a man just for snoring and then buried him on the mountain, does that count?


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

despite living in the metro area and riding on some mountains frequented by new yorkers i've never had the misfortune of a physical altercation with skiers. that being said, i've observed enough negative behavior for them that i no longer try to be accomodating to them.

the one behavior i hate the most is when they insist on making wide S's on flats even after they see that there are people behind them coming towards them. i used to take the "high road" and slow down even if it meant coming to a dead stop and skating over. now i just keep my speed and worse comes to worse i'll push them away. nothing like a stiff forearm to get someone's attention.

another thing i noticed which applies to both groups but i've noticed skiers do it more often (personal experience): i like to keep riding through to the lift line when possible, and it's infuriating when a skier just mosies on over without looking around at all and closes a gap so you have to stop which ends with you knocking into other people's skis and makes you look like the jerk. on the plus side, seeing a pack of skiers goose-stepping one stair at a time while my friends and i run up and down on our toes gives me a lot of satisfaction.:laugh:


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

onefutui2e said:


> another thing i noticed which applies to both groups but i've noticed skiers do it more often (personal experience): i like to keep riding through to the lift line when possible, and it's infuriating when a skier just mosies on over without looking around at all and closes a gap so you have to stop


If someone does this intentionally I will just ollie their skis :cheeky4:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> If someone does this intentionally I will just ollie their skis :cheeky4:


That's actually pretty considerate of you. I've just rode right over people's shit before when they do that. Fuck 'em.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

onefutui2e said:


> the *one behavior i hate the most is when they insist on making wide S's on flats even after they see that there are people behind them coming towards them*. i used to take the "high road" and slow down even if it meant coming to a dead stop and skating over. now i just keep my speed and worse comes to worse i'll push them away. nothing like a stiff forearm to get someone's attention.
> 
> another thing i noticed which applies to both groups but i've noticed skiers do it more often (personal experience): i like to keep riding through to the lift line when possible, and it's infuriating when a skier just mosies on over without looking around at all and closes a gap so you have to stop which ends with you knocking into other people's skis and makes you look like the jerk. on the plus side, seeing a pack of skiers goose-stepping one stair at a time while my friends and i run up and down on our toes gives me a lot of satisfaction.:laugh:


Ugh! This is something I can't stand, either! And it seems I _always_ end up behind one of these skiers, like they're the only one on the hill. Totally oblivious or intentionally ignorant. Grr.


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> That's actually pretty considerate of you. I've just rode right over people's shit before when they do that. Fuck 'em.


i'll have to keep both in mind haha. but yeah, more than anything else that irks me in this sport is lack of awareness from both boarders and skiers, though like in my experience skiers seem to display more of it, possibly because of the different mechanics (getting caught on a flat is not the end of the world for them).

funny story: a young kid (possibly early teens) skied right in front of me as i was riding down. i checked my speed, and i was like, whoa, alright no harm done. he looks behind and i'm like, okay he sees me now i'm okay i'll just keep my distance. then a third of the way down where i was douching around and taking my time, it happens AGAIN, this time causing me to skid on my butt to avoid hitting him. another time later he's once again coming really close to me despite trying my hardest to stay away. at some point the benevolent side of my mind ceded control to my "fuck 'em" side, so the next time he got close again i thought, "k this might hurt you", got my heels to slow down, my base hits his skis (obviously making me land on my butt as a result) and he tumbles over backward. i didn't wanna kill the kid so i put my arms up to catch him. set him upright and put on an oscar-worthy act of, "are you you okay?!?!?" patted him down and rode off.


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> That's actually pretty considerate of you. I've just rode right over people's shit before when they do that. Fuck 'em.


Ditto. 

Thing is sometimes you end up stopping ON their skis.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

tlake2568 said:


> Has anybody else had a physical altercation on a mt like this?


During my teenage years back when I still lived in Chicago I witnessed a pretty bad one. It was at the bottom of one of the lifts at Wilmot Mountain and it involved a grown-man skier and a teenage (maybe 14 years old) snowboarder. I didn't see the circumstances that lead up to the altercation but from what I was able to gather it was all started by either a minor collision or a near-miss that caused the skier to fall over. Anyway, I was standing in the lift line with my father when all of the sudden a fight catches my attention. I look over to see what it was and I see the grown man beating the shit out of the teenage boy that still had both of his feet strapped into his board. The guy started off by pushing the kid and then punched him in the face so hard he fell backward. The guy then got down on top of the kid with the board still strapped to his feet and landed another punch or two. The whole time while this kid is getting beat up by the guy he is trying to apologize for whatever he did. The whole thing lasted maybe 30 - 45 seconds. The guy skied off somewhere and the kid got up on his own. No one intervened and ski patrol wasn't called.


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> And people wonder why I will never venture east of the Montana state line.....:laugh:


if it makes you have more faith in us folk from the eastern seaboard, one time there was a newbie skier who fell and couldn't get back up. after watching him struggle for a few seconds i skated over and grabbed his arm and set him upright. on the flip side, there were two snowboarders next to him who were chuckling at his misfortune, so we'll call that a wash. they looked quite sheepish after i helped him up.

i also always stop next to skis on a trail to see who they belong to. more often than not they belong to someone who wiped out and ended up a couple hundred feet down the mountain. not to mention, i'm indebted to those extremely rare skiers who have the compassion to help me along on the flats :thumbsup:

oh, and to the OP, shit happens. i wouldn't chalk it up to skiers or any particular group because i've witnessed bad behavior from all walks of life. just be glad that no one got hurt in the end, and the fact that justice was served is just icing on the cake.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

tlake2568 said:


> Im not gong to lie, on my way down, i saw him and I wanted to spray him so badly... But I didnt. He got what was coming to him, just another Elitist Skiier Who thinks he is better than everyone else.
> 
> Has anybody else had a physical altercation on a mt like this?


was riding at wisp earlier this year and a chick on skis came up behind and clipped the back of my board throwing me to the ground and wound up sliding into a ditch i was probly going 30 plus it hurt like fuck a little bit of you dumb bitch slipped out as she kept skiing on i climbed out of the ditch and ride to the bottom of the mountain and her skier super douche boyfriend was trying to pick a fight with my friend he gave friend a little bit of a push and i grabbed him by the jacket and he backed off prolly cause he weighed 160 soaking wet and im 6'1 260 that was fun day though i wouldn't have been so mad if she stopped but she didnt if i ever took somebody out like that i would def stop


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

gmore10 said:


> was riding at wisp earlier this year and a chick on skis came up behind and clipped the back of my board throwing me to the ground and wound up sliding into a ditch i was probly going 30 plus it hurt like fuck a little bit of you dumb bitch slipped out as she kept skiing on i climbed out of the ditch and ride to the bottom of the mountain and her skier super douche boyfriend was trying to pick a fight with my friend he gave friend a little bit of a push and i grabbed him by the jacket and he backed off prolly cause he weighed 160 soaking wet and im 6'1 260 that was fun day though i wouldn't have been so mad if she stopped but she didnt if i ever took somebody out like that i would def stop


whoa... 147 words and not a single punctuation... split it up a bit man...


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Last week, I was at the top of the small park, waiting for the GF. A good 2-3 minutes and NOBODY went thru the park. So I assumed the jump was clear. Bomb it to the jump and when I get to the kicker, I see a girl picking up ski poles, right in the "sweet spot". I just straight lined it and ollied over the poles just as I landed!

No clue what she was doing there since nobody passed there for 2-3 minutes...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

SimonB said:


> whoa... 147 words and not a single punctuation... split it up a bit man...


gotta be a record


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I had a skier yell at me the whole way down the mountain because he thought I "almost" hit him. Lol. He was busy gaping on a roller I wanted to hit, I have no problem riding around you as you gape.

On the other hand I ride regularly with a skier who is one of the dopest mellow dudes around, if you can imagine, he ski's like he's on a longboard surfing, just chill man.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> gotta be a record


not even turned in a paper to my English teacher without a single period still got a c and i think this song pretty much sums up my feelings toward skiers Throw it up- Yelawolf ft Gangsta Boo e Eminem - New 2011 + Download - YouTube


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

gmore10 said:


> not even turned in a paper to my English teacher without a single period still got a c and i think this song pretty much sums up my feelings toward skiers Throw it up- Yelawolf ft Gangsta Boo e Eminem - New 2011 + Download - YouTube


You should be very proud.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

gmore10 said:


> not even turned in a paper to my English teacher without a single period still got a c


You must be so proud. You should put that on your resume.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Bones said:


> You must be so proud. You should put that on your resume.


cool story bro tell it again.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Dad in the OP was a douche, Patrol and the OP handled things well. 



Snowolf said:


> And people wonder why I will never venture east of the Montana state line.....:laugh:


No shit. Wide S turns and they can't figure out how to time an outside pass. WTF?


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

gmore10 said:


> cool story bro tell it again.


Repeat after me: Do you want fries with that?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Bones said:


> Repeat after me: Do you want fries with that?


No punctuation though


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Grizz said:


> No shit. Wide S turns and they can't figure out how to time an outside pass. WTF?


If only it was that easy. These small mountains draw from NYC, Philly, and the surrounding areas so it can get pretty crowded at times, especially on cat tracks. 

The thing I notice most is these types, while seemingly oblivious, somehow _know_ just when you're about to pass and slide back into your path. It happens most to me on narrow cat tracks, so it gets a little trickier to time a pass when they have a magnetic draw to you and while there are throngs of other people on the track. On runs it's easy to maneuver.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

tlake2568 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> So this weekend, I was at my home MT, Mountain Creek in NJ. Conditions were fine, considering the weather, but around midday, the conditions became very slushy and the runs were starting to get a bit crowded. I figured I would go to the bunny hill and work on my toe side, as Im still not 100 percent comfortable on toeside turns.
> Line to chairlift was pretty long, but they have a singles line (boarding by myself). So I get paired on a quad chairlift with (IN ORDER) |Woman|Man|9yearold| Me
> ...


Yea I don't like being on a board and a packed chair. Especially with a ton of bumps on the down ramp. Much harder dismounting on a board. I was very comfortable last year, now this year everything is solid ice with a ton of bumps on the ramps


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

fckin skiiers


----------



## ken35 (Mar 10, 2013)

I was riding with one of my good friends a couple of years ago. At the time I was boarding almost every weekend but he hadn't gone in almost two years. As we are heading down the hill I'm in front and carving nicely. The next thing I know I'm body-checked and spread out in the snow. I get up and proceed to ask what he was doing. He tells me that I cut him off to which I reply that you were behind my and have the responsibility of keeping yourself in control. I also informed him that my carves were very regular and it was extremely easy to figure out where I would be carving next.

To this day I haven't had an issue with him.

No real problems otherwise in all of the places I've been.


----------

